# missing vc_red.msi



## Draconas (Aug 29, 2011)

No idea what caused it, but when trying to install Avast, it keeps saying that im missing this file, trying to install vcredist_x86 will give me the same error, removing C++ 2008 redistributional will pull up the same error, I really don't know what to do, google keeps telling me "your missing this file" well no shit I am, how do I fix it is what im needing to know.

picture here http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17630454/what_am_i_missing.png


----------



## Onnes (Aug 29, 2011)

Have you tried grabbing the appropriate redistributable from Microsoft and running that? It sounds like a temp file got misplaced or deleted.


----------



## Draconas (Aug 29, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Have you tried grabbing the appropriate redistributable from Microsoft and running that? It sounds like a temp file got misplaced or deleted.



Tried that, it fails because I don't have what im trying to get, incidentally I had a similar problem with MSE earlier, it was solved with a microsoft hotfix thing.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 29, 2011)

The redistributable you downloaded should be in the form of a self-extracting installer. You can manually extract the contents using WinRAR or 7zip or whatever you have to the folder of your choice and try running the setup then.


----------



## Draconas (Aug 29, 2011)

Onnes said:


> The redistributable you downloaded should be in the form of a self-extracting installer. You can manually extract the contents using WinRAR or 7zip or whatever you have to the folder of your choice and try running the setup then.



Oddly that worked  I made a folder at the root folder as whatever it wanted it named that, then just dumped it in there. Appreciate it!


----------

